# Smoked Pork Chowder



## javin007 (Feb 20, 2014)

One of the problems the wife and I have found with my newly-acquired habit is that we end up with a LOT of smoked pork and eating it with BBQ sauce can get old after a time (I know... I blaspheme...).  One thing I do is to try and come up with recipes that use up the extra smoked meats, and this is one of our favorites (unfortunately, I won't have exact measurements as we don't cook that way).

Chicken Stock

Heavy Cream

Butter

Smoked Pork, chopped into cubes

One full Onion

Carrots

Corn

Peas

Dried Parsley

Fresh Garlic

Salt

Pepper

Flour

Milk

In a large pot, we melt the butter down (approximately a full stick), then sear the chopped up pork (a good amount, perhaps a couple pounds?  I suck at estimating) and fresh garlic in it a bit until you start to get that bacon/garlic smell and the garlic has started to brown.  To that we add a quart of chicken stock (this one I know) and equal parts heavy cream.  Add the salt and pepper to taste, and the onion then cover and let all of that simmer until the pork starts to fall apart again. 

When ready (usually an hour or so) add the dried parsley, carrots, corn, and peas.  As soon as the chowder comes to a boil again, take about half a cup of milk, and add enough flour to make it slightly thicker than heavy cream, and mix that until smooth.  Add this to the chowder and stir (it'll thicken it right up). 

All said and done it takes about an hour or two to make, but most of that is spent waiting while it simmers. 

I can't say just how many servings it makes as my waistline makes it obvious that I know absolutely nothing about portion control.

-Javin


----------



## mbogo (Feb 21, 2014)

Sounds awesome!  Besides, any recipe that starts with heavy cream & butter has my full, undivided attention!!  I've got a couple vac pacs of PP in the freezer, I know now where they're going!

Thanks for the recipe!

Mbogo


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 21, 2014)

Sounds tasty! Google Pasole or Pazole, or Pazole rojo and you'll find several great recipes to spread your pork around. I vacuum pack my left overs and then use them for other things. Great topping on baked taters, or tater skins,  great stuffing for ABT's, oh the list goes on and on!


----------



## javin007 (Feb 22, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Sounds tasty! Google Pasole or Pazole, or Pazole rojo and you'll find several great recipes to spread your pork around. I vacuum pack my left overs and then use them for other things. Great topping on baked taters, or tater skins,  great stuffing for ABT's, oh the list goes on and on!


Hey, look!  I just found out what we're having for dinner tonight!  :D

Edit: Also, what do you use as a vacuum sealer?  I've got a "FoodSaver," which works well enough, but am always looking for the next thing for when I burn this one out.


----------



## paulyetter (May 15, 2014)

Very interesting recipe thank you Javin007!


----------

